# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  URGENTE: Ajuda com Paracanthurus hepatus

## Pedro A Costa

Boa noite,

Será que alguém me pode ajudar a identificar isto que o o Paracanthurus hepatus tem???






Parece queimadura do termostato será?????


Obrigado

----------


## Helena Pais

Apareceu assim de repente ou tem vindo a evoluir?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Queimadura do aquecedor não me parece muito plausível, porque dentro de água não aquece assim tanto de forma a queimar o peixe.

Que outros peixes tens no aquário?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

José, em água salgada nunca me aconteceu, mas já tive uma pacu que ficou com uma queimadura enorme precisamente na mesma zona do hepatus.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa noite,
> 
> Será que alguém me pode ajudar a identificar isto que o o Paracanthurus hepatus tem??
> 
> Parece queimadura do termostato será?????
> 
> 
> Obrigado



 :Olá:  Pedro

Vê o link.

Marine Fish Diseases and Parasites

Quase no fim há duas fotos de um hepatus,que me dá parecer ter os mesmos sintomas do teu.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Pedro
Concordo com o Jorge Neves parece ser HLLE.
Se for deve-se a uma má alimentação e más condições da agua.

----------


## Pedro A Costa

> Pedro
> Concordo com o Jorge Neves parece ser HLLE.
> Se for deve-se a uma má alimentação e más condições da agua.


Prontos, consegui apanhar o peixe e foi mesmo queimadura. Tem a carne como peixe cozido, e os outros estavam a comer a pele dela, e tem um buraco. O que acham deixo ver se melhora ou poderá estar a contaminar a agua?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Prontos, consegui apanhar o peixe e foi mesmo queimadura. Tem a carne como peixe cozido, e os outros estavam a comer a pele dela, e tem um buraco. O que acham deixo ver se melhora ou poderá estar a contaminar a agua?


Se o peixe estiver a comer vai melhorar 
Se for queimadura não se pega de certeza,embora eu nunca tenha ouvido falar

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Podes colocá-lo num aquário à parte e esperar que cicatrize . No entanto o ideal seria dar banhos de antibióticos num aquário hospital, porque a ferida é extensa e tenderá a infectar . A morte neste casos é frequente devido à  perda de fluidos e/ou por infecção. 
As queimaduras são frequentes especialmente quando os termóstatos se localizam nos cantos do aquário onde os peixes se refugiam e dormem. São queimaduras "lentas " por contacto prolongado.
A HLLE é uma doença crónica de evolução lenta por carências nutricionais , nomeadamente matéria vegetal ( algas e consequentemente vitaminas e minerais ) e má qualidade da água. Nunca poderia ter este aspecto porque o órgão da linha lateral tem uma localização linear ao longo do flanco e consequentemente as lesões distribuem-se ao longo desta linha de aspecto poroso e na cabeça na zona das narinas . Em ambos os casos existem células especiais que funcionam como orgãos sensorais que detectam moléculas na água ( narinas ) e movimentos e vibrações ( linha lateral ). Parece haver uma necessidade específica de nutrientes por parte destas células altamente diferenciadas. Além disso a evolução neste casos é lenta e não aguda como no caso de uma queimadora fazendo por isso todo o sentido a pergunta da Helena Pais.
Se fosse uma situação de evolução lenta também poderíamos considerar a hipótese de um tumor.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

vou postar isto apenas com o intuito de ajudar e espero que o Sérgio Ribeiro não leve a mal, mas a visualizar tópico dele reparei no post 26 num hepatus com uma mancha semelhante à deste se bem que um pouco mais pequena e mais localizada na linha lateral. 

http://www.reefforum.net/f18/novo-mu...quatico-11769/

Sérgio, caso leias isto, chegaste a descobrir o motivo dessa mancha?

----------


## Pedro A Costa

Ok muito obrigado pelas respostas que têm vindo a colocar. Vou tentar responder a todos.

Antes de mais apenas referencio que troquei de aquario e por isso o layout está diferente mas foi transladação completa de água e pedra na mesma hora por isso não há águas novas nem nada apenas retirei alga da pedra e passei no mesmo instante de um para o outro. Mas depois coloco fotos do antes e depois.

De qualquer forma,

Helena: O peixe estava bem e a comer MUITO bem e foi da noite para o dia, ás 2 da manhã estava perfeito e ás 10 da manhã do mesmo dia já tinha aquela mancha (queimadura)

José Passos: Que aquilo queima, queima, também pensava assim mas coloquei a mão encostada ao vidro quando estava a aquecer e também tenho uma bolha no dedo, pelo que li apenas quando existe água a separar o vidro do termostato e o peixe é que não se queima, mas quando estão sem água entre si queima. Os outros peixes são: 2 Banggai cardinal, 2 Amphiprion ocellaris, 2 Paracanthurus hepatus (1 com a queimadura), 1 Zebrasoma flavescens, 1 estrela azul, 1 ouriço dos banggai, 1 anemona e 2 camarões não sei o nome cientifico....

Rui Almeida: Excelente explicação e obrigado pela dica do termostato nos cantos pois realmente está.... Basta chegálo um pouco mais para o meio?

Obrigado aos restantes pelas respostas e comentários...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pedro, o ideal seria colocá-lo na sump. Se não a tiveres colocando no meio afastado do fundo e numa posição mais horizontal existe menor probabilidade de isso acontecer . No entanto, o melhor é comprar uma protecção para o termóstato ou fazer uma com rede quadriculada de plástico . Os Hepatus sobretudo quando são pequenos ou médios exibem muitas vezes este tipo de comportamento.

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Boas,

Julgo que também tenho o mesmo problema

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/peixes-todos-bicados-20698/  topico 16

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Cego è aquele que não quer ver...
Os peixes não são estúpidos (expressão no conceito humano)  :yb665: .
Assim que tivessem noção de estarem a ser queimados pela resistência,imediactamente mudariam de freguesia  :Coradoeolhos: .
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Cego è aquele que não quer ver...


Exacto! 
Basta pensar um pouco :
- Será que o sistema nervoso aferente sensorial dos peixes na pele é igual ao nosso e tem necessidade evolutiva de reagir ao calor? Quantos termostatos existem nos recifes das Maldivas ou das Caraíbas ?Existem possibilidades de os peixes se queimarem no oceano?
- Será que não estão antes preparados para reagir apenas ao toque para evitar predadores
Não se trata de "estupidez" mas sim de sistemas nervosos desenvolvidos de acordo com a evolução . Eu sei que tendemos a antropomorfizar tudo , porque tendemos a gostar do que é parecido connosco ou a humanizar aquilo que gostamos , mas tal como os cães não são vingativos , nem distinguem o bem do mal , nem o passado do futuro embora sejam suficientemente inteligentes para serem fantásticos companheiros , os peixes não têm um sistema nervoso evoluído como o nosso . Mas por exemplo têm  linha lateral e nós não temos. Portanto a susceptibilidade a queimaduras lentas é uma realidade e se quiserem acreditar na minha palavra eu já vi algumas em peixes que dormem refugiados nos termóstatos . 
Mas se não acreditarem em mim expliquem-me como se eu tivesse 5 anos como é que uma lesão destas aparece da noite para o dia se não for por trauma ou queimadura !

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

para quem já viu "Uma verdade inconveniente", existe lá uma analogia, em que se colocarmos uma rã num recipiente com água e a formos aquecendo lentamente ela nunca reage e acaba por morrer cozinhada. Não sei se isto acontece na realidade, mas para colocarem no filme é porque deve acontecer!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Exacto! 
> Basta pensar um pouco :
> - Será que o sistema nervoso aferente sensorial dos peixes na pele é igual ao nosso e tem necessidade evolutiva de reagir ao calor? Quantos termostatos existem nos recifes das Maldivas ou das Caraíbas ?Existem possibilidades de os peixes se queimarem no oceano?
> - Será que não estão antes preparados para reagir apenas ao toque para evitar predadores
> Não se trata de "estupidez" mas sim de sistemas nervosos desenvolvidos de acordo com a evolução . Eu sei que tendemos a antropomorfizar tudo , porque tendemos a gostar do que é parecido connosco ou a humanizar aquilo que gostamos , mas tal como os cães não são vingativos , nem distinguem o bem do mal , nem o passado do futuro embora sejam suficientemente inteligentes para serem fantásticos companheiros , os peixes não têm um sistema nervoso evoluído como o nosso . Mas por exemplo têm  linha lateral e nós não temos. Portanto a susceptibilidade a queimaduras lentas é uma realidade e se quiserem acreditar na minha palavra eu já vi algumas em peixes que dormem refugiados nos termóstatos . 
> Mas se não acreditarem em mim expliquem-me como se eu tivesse 5 anos como é que uma lesão destas aparece da noite para o dia se não for por trauma ou queimadura !


 :Olá:  Rui

Tenho um "Vulpinus",que dorme e sempre dormiu entre o vidro e o termostato (300W) e nunca me apareceu com esse tipo de lesão.
Não sou biólogo para afirmar,ou sequer discutir,se os peixes,só reagem ao toque,como defesa contra predadores e são incenssíveis a tudo o resto,mas sei que a linha lateral de que falas,serve para muitos mecanismos,só não sei se não servirá também para o alertar para a queimadura...tenho para mim que sim,mas isto sou eu que digo...que não passo de um mero aprendiz de feiticeiro,que brinca com seres vivos em àquas de àgua doce e salgada há já 48 anos.
Quanto à lesão,se consultares o link que coloquei,irás ver que nada tem a ver com queimadura,não sendo assim necessário,explicarem-te como se tivesses 5 anos
Um braço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Eu pessoalmente não acredito em queimadura dada a configuração da lesão, mas, se me perguntarem pode de facto ser dado o exemplo da rã na panela que aquece lentamente.

O Hepatus podia estar encostado ao termoestato quando este estava desligado e só saiu quando este estava demasiado quente (tarde demais), no entanto parece-me um pouco rebuscado demais para o que vejo.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

torno a referir, já tive um pacu que ficou com uma queimadura enorme por dormir junto ao termóstato.

Por que razão há tanta gente a morrer por inalação de monóxido de carbono? Serão assim tão estúpidas. Não, simplesmente não o sentimos, não o cheiramos, nem o vemos e é altamente tóxico.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu gosto de compreender as coisas . Não sou muito fã de empirismos mas sim de evidencias cientificas .Claro que em aquariofilia raramente temos evidencia cientifica , mas isso não impede de tentar ter algum cuidado quando emitimos opiniões ,procurando saber minimamente do que estamos a falar .                   Ainda hoje se discute muito se os peixes sentem dor . Claro que antes de mais temos que entender o que e a percepção da dor , a consciência da dor e a manifestação da dor . A percepção da dor deve-se a presença de receptores que detectam calor acima de 45 graus , frio abaixo dos 5 graus ,pressão ou multimodais ( detectam vários estímulos , incluindo químicos  ) . E um mecanismo de defesa evolutivo chamado nocicepcao . Esta provado que os peixes teleosteos possuem estes receptores ( aparentemente os elasmobranquios - raiz e tubarões não .  Se os receptores forem mesmo iguais e detectarem temperaturas desagradaveis apenas a partir dos 45 graus ( coisa impossível de provar porque os peixes não falam nem gritam - consciência da dor ) então não detectarão um termóstato . Ou seja , por exemplo quando idamos uma martelada no dedo ou nos queimamos imediatamente puxamos a     mão fracções de segundo antes de gritarmos - fds que isto dói . isto acontece porque temos a conciencia da dor devido a região do córtex do nosso cérebro e temos a capacidade de a exprimir . Os peixes não . Por fim temos o sofrimento que e a forma como manifestamos a dor através do comportamento ou de alterações do comportamento . Por exemplo como o dedo fica queimado e continua a doer ficamos prostrados e de mau humor . Os peixes podem não comer ou ficarem escondidos num canto. 
Atenção que nos e os animais podemos apenas ter a percepcao da dor tardiamente como por exemplo quando fazemos uma lesão a jogar futebol e só quando paramos e que a sentimos . Poderá acontecer o mesmo com o peixe que se esconde encostado ao termóstato . Uns poderão perceber a dor mais cedo que outros . Mas isto sou só eu a pensar ! 

Ou seja eu ate acredito que os peixes sentem a dor e embora não a vocalizem e não tenham a  Consciência da sua existência , sofrem e  mostram alterando
 o comportamento . Mas também acredito que um termóstato ligado não seja um estímulo suficientemente forte para se afastarem e poderão sofrer uma queimadura lenta como já vi varias vezes acontecer. 

Jorge eu tive o cuidado de ver o link e que as fotos não têm nada a ver com esta  situação que na minha opiniao se trata de uma queimadura foi o que eu afirmei e portanto não entendo o teu comentário . Em que parte e que as fotos explicam que a lesão tenha aparecido da noite para o dia quando sabemos que a HLLE e uma doença de desenvolvimento lento levando semanas ou ate meses para se parecer com a foto do teu link . Isso e que eu gostaria que me
 explicasses como se eu tivesse 5 anos. E como os meus filhos diriam - Pai estas a ver estas fotos de Hepatus com HLLE e estas a ver estas outras fotos de um peixe que apareceu com uma lesão com a pele a descolar ,tipo bolha , que não tem buracos na cabeça e na linha lateral ? E eu respondia - sim .Eles logo a seguir diriam - Ok Pai não tem nada a ver LOL

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Curiosamente no tópico " peixes todos bicados " as fotos dos peixes do Rui M. Pereira têm tudo a ver com as do Hepatus do teu link pois trata-se de HLLE . Façam uma busca no Google sobre a dor nos peixes - "do fish feel pain "-
 por exemplo e encontrarão  experiências interessantes e opiniões controversas.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ja agoro o peixe esta melhor?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Eu gosto de compreender as coisas . Não sou muito fã de empirismos mas sim de evidencias cientificas .Claro que em aquariofilia raramente temos evidencia cientifica , mas isso não impede de tentar ter algum cuidado quando emitimos opiniões ,procurando saber minimamente do que estamos a falar .


 :Olá: Rui

Para fim de controvércia e com o meu pedido de desculpas ao Pedro pelo abuso do seu espaço.

Se leste bem a minha intervenção no post 5,terás reparado que o que está escrito,è textualmente "que me dá parecer ter os mesmos sintomas do teu".
Posto isto,foi tão só uma participação em prol de ajuda pedida,que penso ser um dos obgectivos deste "Forum",seja,cada um de nós participar e ajudar,com os conhecimentos e experiências tem.
Também è certo que os "Materialistas",nunca foram à bola com os "Impiristas",pese embora muitos dogmas criados à luz da ciência,tenham sido deitados por terra e outros ainda o virão a ser.
Tu próprio fazes referência na tua intervenção no post 21,a experiências interessantes e controversas,assim não vejo qual è o espanto,quando no forum aparecem várias opiniões sobre o mesmo tema (que tenham no mínimo algum fundamento),a não ser que para ti,só tenham valor,vindo de académicos,o que me parece paradoxal,visto referires "que em aquariofilia,raramente temos evidências científicas".
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu já não me espanto com nada e não fui eu que chamei cegos aos outros que não quizeram ver a minha "verdade" e respeito todas as opiniões desde que sejam colocadas respeitosamente e fundamentadas por argumentos e não  porque sim , porque sei e porque sou.

De qualquer forma Jorge, aprecio  a tua contribuição neste forúm e a tua disponibilidade para ajudar . Se assim não fosse nem perderia tempo a ler os teus posts e a responder . A controvérsia é saudável desde que se discuta com elevação.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O Jorge Neves é a pessoa que normalmente mais vezes responde a tópicos relativos a doenças de peixes, pragas...
O Rui Ferreira de Almeida, devido à sua formação e profissão, naturalmente, tem sempre algo a complementar, com fundamentos e explicações de qualidade.

Portanto, acho bem que troquem opiniões e que continuem a participar e não julguem que um passou por cima do outro ou que o outro ficou sentido.

Bolas, então qualquer dia não se participa com receio de ferir susceptibilidades de terceiros.
Ambos já são Pais há algum tempo, parece-me...  :Smile: 

Não participo de outra forma neste tópico, pois não percebo nada de aquariofilia, quanto mais de peixes... :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pedro , não te preocupes que nós não precisamos de mediadores . Há coisas realmente importantes na vida que nos podem e devem preocupar mas esta não é certamente uma delas. Não passa de um hobby no qual os protagonistas devem ser os peixes e os corais e não nós. 

Evidentemente que nem todos os peixes que dormem juntos ao termóstato se queimam por várias razões :
- dependerá da temperatura do termostato e do tempo que está aceso ( delta t aquário/ sala )
- dependerá do tempo que o peixe lá passa
- dependerá da espécie e tamanho do peixe ( maior ou menor sensibilidade ; maior ou menor espessura da pele 
-dependerá da zona de contacto 
dependerá da espessura do vidro do próprio termostato e das suas resistências

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> ja agoro o peixe esta melhor?


 :Olá:  Pedro

O peixinho está a consguir recuperar?

----------


## Pedro A Costa

> Pedro
> 
> O peixinho está a consguir recuperar?


Bem lamentavelmente o peixe não sobreviveu. Quando o retirei tinha mesmo a carne cozida.

Agora o outro não sei se por stress ou por outra razão tem um furo perto do olho. Mas não sei do que será porque o casal de ocealaris tem uma postura na rocha e os cardinais têm filhotes na boca daí penso que não será da água.

Alguem me ajuda?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Tens fotos Pedro ? Poderá ter sido traumatismo da córnea numa rocha ou agressão .

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bem lamentavelmente o peixe não sobreviveu. Quando o retirei tinha mesmo a carne cozida.
> Alguem me ajuda?


 :Olá:  Pedro

De facto,o tecido mole dos peixes quando mortos há algumas horas,têm aspecto de terem sido cozidos  :SbQuestion2: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

